# Sample Society- June 2012



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried the murad cleanser and it actually is clearing up my acne! I have horrible acne and I'm in my 20's. I'm glad I got the huge sample of it!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not at those prices. I'm fine with paying $30 or $40, but I thought this time they were asking WAY too much.


I concur, there is no way I could swing that one, I have to start buying school clothes for my small person in to little time to justify that!!! She can't wear a mystery box, lol!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the murad cleanser and it actually is clearing up my acne! I have horrible acne and I'm in my 20's. I'm glad I got the huge sample of it!


Yeah, mine too!!!! Its awesome! It will definitely be a purchase I will be making!!!!!!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 11, 2012)

LOVE the Wave spray! My hair is naturally a little wavy when it air dries, but a little of this and it looked...intentional.



So far for me, I've ended up making the most full-size product purchases from my SS samples versus my other subscriptions. And I'm excited we got Murad in this box because it means I can use my $15 coupon on my primer that I ended up loving from the April box. Of the three I have now (BB, SS, and Glossybox) I think I may end up just keeping SS so I can have more fun with LBB.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I've actually made more purchases through my sub to Sample Society, than any of my other subs, too!  Just finally got my box today and OMG..how cute is the mini Jane Iredale?? Lol, color is more saturated looking than I thought. I am actually really enjoying the Oscar de la Renta perfume...I love the smell after it's settled on my skin... smells ultra femme and perfect for a few occasions coming up!



> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the Wave spray! My hair is naturally a little wavy when it air dries, but a little of this and it looked...intentional.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the murad cleanser and it actually is clearing up my acne! I have horrible acne and I'm in my 20's. I'm glad I got the huge sample of it!




 Same here! I've been using Neutrogena Deep Clean cleanser and loved it, until getting this huge sample of Murad! I will definitely be buying this. I love and use all of the samples from the SS box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

How long have you been using the Murad? It's working that fast?! Lol, I ended up with three, thanks to swap and stuff...Maybe I should keep one and try it out lol!



> Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the murad cleanser and it actually is clearing up my acne! I have horrible acne and I'm in my 20's. I'm glad I got the huge sample of it!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 11, 2012)

So my box came today and while I'm please with the sizes of two of the five samples the remaining three left me questioning, "did I really pay $15 for THAT?" It's not that the products are bad but rather the remaining three samples are items I could get for free at my local mall if I were inclined to go to Sephora or Macy's and ask. On the other hand would I have asked for those exact samples at Sephora or Macy's to begin with? Most likely not because I would have picked stuff from lines I already want to try which is the point of a subscription service - to try new things so that's the plus about being subscribed to Sample Society. Still... $15 is a good deal of money for three tiny samples and two deluxe size samples.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 11, 2012)

I never thought I would say this but I think this has become my #1 Sub and I will be canceling my BB



. It comes much faster to my house, the samples I have gotten have been much bigger than the one's I've been getting from BB, I get $15 off a purchase from ANY product from the brands and all the boxes are the same value. My issue with BB is not that they have different boxes but the vast difference in value that other members are getting. I've stood up for them in the past, saying that you should wait it out but since the beginning of the year I have had one full size sample while others on the forum have reported 3-4 and SS has made me realize how much I hate a tiny vial being considered a deluxe sample. I am extremely pleased with the SS boxes I have received and I cannot say that they are something my local Sephora gives out. Getting samples from Sephora is like pulling teeth and I'd rather pay to have them delivered to me. Sorry for rambling but I was so annoyed by my BB and then my SS box came and it made my day



.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 12, 2012)

So last month I read all the spoilers and was a bit underwhelmed when I finally got my box. In the end though, I wound up really liking most products. So this month, I exercised extreme self control and didn't peek at this thread or the dashboard until I got my box today. I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm actually excited to try the Alterna. I'm undecided about the perfume. I don't immediately hate it like the in the first box and the little bottle is so adorable!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are my thoughts:

perfume: really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lip stick: like it

alterna: dont know if I will try this

murad: like it, I will use it, just not every day since its for ppl with acne

eye cream: like it

My eye cream is completely full, I know some ppl said they couldnt get any out.


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 12, 2012)

I really like the perfume after it has time to settle down. Love the little lipstick. The full bottle of eye cream will go to my mom. The other items I will try. Overall I'm happy with the subscription. I'm going to give it a second month before I decide if I'm going to cancel.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

I know it is kind of dumb, but I really like the little booklet that came with the box. It was more fun to read about the product and ideas instead of just having a brief, flowery description like on other sub cards. I sub to Birchbox, Glossybox, SS (obviously), and Eco-Emi, but this was my first month to receive everything except Birchbox. I was thinking I would try them all out and keep one or two... I might drop EE, but I love the other three too much! I like Birchbox because everyone gets something different, and that's exciting to me. GB and SS seem to really have their stuff together, though, which makes me love them even more. I had already subscribed for a year for BB, or I'd probably drop it... maybe... only $10/month is worth it for a surprise arriving at my door every month!


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box came today and while I'm please with the sizes of two of the five samples the remaining three left me questioning, "did I really pay $15 for THAT?" It's not that the products are bad but rather the remaining three samples are items I could get for free at my local mall if I were inclined to go to Sephora or Macy's and ask. On the other hand would I have asked for those exact samples at Sephora or Macy's to begin with? Most likely not because I would have picked stuff from lines I already want to try which is the point of a subscription service - to try new things so that's the plus about being subscribed to Sample Society. Still... $15 is a good deal of money for three tiny samples and two deluxe size samples.


 Which two did you think were good sizes?  I thought that the Murad, Oscar de la Renta and Alterna were pretty good sized.  The lipstick is tiny but usually when I get lipstick samples they are tiny little bits in clear plastic containers not in an actual tube.  Caudalie samples you can get pretty much anywhere so I wasn't really excited about that one.


----------



## emilyhudspeth (Jun 12, 2012)

I just got my first Sample Society box this month. Do you know if everyone gets the same one or if its personalized? I only know one other person who go it and she got the same as me. This is mine.

I really like it so far! Cant wait to see what we get next month!


----------



## emilyhudspeth (Jun 12, 2012)

I was also less than pleased with my last BB and cancelled it. I was really happy with the generous sample sizes from SS. This was only my first month but I think I will like it. I felt I was getting my BB later and later, so many of my readers were asking me about it and telling me what they were getting almost 2 weeks before I got mine.


----------



## emilyhudspeth (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVED the booklet. It was like a mini magazine and I loved that it wasn't super specific to the product.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyhudspeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know if everyone gets the same one or if its personalized?


 Everyone got the same box, and the same color of lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought the perfume was a good size for a perfume. I bet it will last a while!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

lol It should but I got a larger size of Burberry Body for free several months ago (it's become my favorite perfume and I don't normally wear perfume) which is why I didn't care for the Oscar de la Renta perfume.


----------



## Souly (Jun 12, 2012)

When I peaked at the products this month, I was really excited for the boho waves &amp; eye cream. My box came yesterday. I can't believe how tiny the eye cream is especially when they have made it a point that they offer deluxe size samples. I canceled.


----------



## dreile (Jun 12, 2012)

I couldn't get anything out of my eye cream so I called and they are sending me a replacement.  (Hope it's not empty too.)


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't get anything out of my eye cream so I called and they are sending me a replacement.  (Hope it's not empty too.)


 I'm also getting another one sent to me- But I'm super worried it'll be empty after so many people here saying there wasn't much product in their tubes :/


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

my eye cream tube had enough in it to squeeze out a bit for ONE application on each eye. Although it's diappointing to receive an empty tube (I also received an empty Dr. Jart BB Cream tube in my GG Birchbox), I don't think I'm gonna go through the hassle of a replacement. I'm happy with everything else in the box. The perfume is huge compared to what you normally get in a sample box, the lip plumper looks so tiny but it's so freakin' cute and there's actually quite a bit there so it will last quite a while... at least for me anyways, lol! The murad now gets used on a daily basis so I'm glad it's a 2 oz size... it'll last for quite a while. The beach wave mist is pretty good... I like to spray that in my hair while it's still damp and it's a big size too. Overall I'm happy with this box because I use everything but still a little skeptical so I'll see what comes next month.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 12, 2012)

I finally tried out the Boho waves and I loved it. I used it on my towel-dried curly hair and scrunched it through, then air-dried.

It looked really good.


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a Murad clarifying cleanser they're interested in swapping? Haven't really seen any on the trade threads and I know people were not wanting them lol...PM me please!


 I am waiting for my box and KNOW FOR SURE I will be looking to swap my MUDAD. Have an allergy to the active ingredient.

Message me if you are interested.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

It was hard to get the eye cream out of the tube each time, but I was able to get five full uses out of it. Just a little bit goes a long way; I used a pea-sized amount for each eye area, and only applied nightly.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was hard to get the eye cream out of the tube each time, but I was able to get five full uses out of it. Just a little bit goes a long way; I used a pea-sized amount for each eye area, and only applied nightly.


Goodness, I haven't even been using that much, unless it is a really tiny pea, a tiny bit goes a long long way!


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL I got one pea-sized eye's worth of cream from the caudalie sample, most of the tube was just air. I'm ambivalent about the perfume--it doesn't smell bad at all, but it's very neutral, like a floral air-freshener scent. I'm sick of getting Murad products, but my sister could probably use the facewash. The lip plumper is adorable--very portable. The 'tingly' sensation is pretty strong, but I like it.

I have to say, I really like the wave spray! I'd almost call it a light, texturizing hairspray more than anything else, but it doesn't make your hair sticky. The texture doesn't last long on me, but I would have never tried it out if it weren't for SS. Though like some of you said, $15 for 3 free-size samples and 2 deluxe samples isn't much of a steal--I figure $1 each for the tiny samples, $6 for each of the larger samples (which is probably what they're worth anyway, if not less).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey gals! I'd like to trade my *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love Deluxe Mini for your jane iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper Deluxe Sample! Just a shot in the dark to see if anyone wants to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have a few other items I would trade for it listed here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125938/scooby384-trading-post-feedback-thread

Thanks!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally tried out the Boho waves and I loved it. I used it on my towel-dried curly hair and scrunched it through, then air-dried.
> 
> It looked really good.


  I used the Boho waves and did my normal round round brush straightening thing and LOVED it!!!!!  I can't get the Pretty Woman/Julia Roberts waves to my hair that I could when I was younger but it works as an AWESOME straightener/defrizzer as well.  LOVE THIS STUFF!!!  Will definitely be buying the fullsize version!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually tried the boho wave thing this morning and so far so good, no frizziness and it actually is wavy 




2 thumbs up!


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jun 13, 2012)

My hair is naturally straight and takes me the longest to wave/curl my hair.. After getting out of the shower, I spritz my hair with the Boho Waves and let my hair dry naturally.  Once dry, I twist my hair into a loose bun while I sleep (my hair is so long, it gets in the way while I sleep &amp; get caught up in the way of my bf while he tosses/turns in bed, lol) and I wake up with beautiful waves! I spritz some more while getting ready and my waves last the entire day.  My full size purchase this month will be the Boho Waves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm hoping to swap my Boho Waves sample for the Murad sample if anyone is interested. (Forgive me, I'm a little new and have never used the swap and trade forum before so I'm still trying to figure all of that out, LOL!)


----------



## GinaM (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping to swap my Boho Waves sample for the Murad sample if anyone is interested. (Forgive me, I'm a little new and have never used the swap and trade forum before so I'm still trying to figure all of that out, LOL!)


  I would love to trade.  PM me!!!


----------



## Windy123 (Jun 13, 2012)

I like this box too!  This is my first boxes - I hope the following months are good.


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting for my box and KNOW FOR SURE I will be looking to swap my MUDAD. Have an allergy to the active ingredient.
> 
> Message me if you are interested.



Curious which ingredient you are allergic to?  My face broke out in a rash when I tried it :/


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Curious which ingredient you are allergic to?  My face broke out in a rash when I tried it :/


I would guess salicylic acid; I think that's the only ingredient listed as "active". This why I also traded mine. I'm not allergic; I just don't like using products containing salicylic acid.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2012)

Boho waves is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box arrived this week, as did my first issue of Allure magazine!


I have just received my third box, but I never have received the Allure magazine.  Is this something I needed to opt in for?  Does anyone know how I can get the magazine?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boho waves is out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo


You can win a free Bumble and Bumble Surf Spray here: http://promoshq.wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/235967

I prefer it to the Boho waves, personally.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you get the magazine unless you opt *out*, but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have just received my third box, but I never have received the Allure magazine.  Is this something I needed to opt in for?  Does anyone know how I can get the magazine?
> ...


  When I signed up, I remember checking a box to get the magazine... and it also said to please allow 6 to 8 weeks for the magazine subscription to start. It's a seperate company than Beautybar and you have to contact that company. Below is what I found on the Beauty Bar site:

17. *When will I receive my first issue of Allure magazine?* Expect the first issue 6-8 weeks after you enroll in Sample Society. Allure magazine subscriptions are provided directly by CondÃ© Nast. Please call CondÃ© Nast customer service at 1-800-678-1825 for subscription questions. You can also manage your subscription online here.


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Curious which ingredient you are allergic to?  My face broke out in a rash when I tried it :/


 Salicylic Acid=rash/burn on me


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sooo... I asked SS for a replacement eye cream because there was nothing in the sample in my box- So they sent me an ENTIRE extra box. Wth? I'm not complaining, but it seems weird that to replace a single, less than $5 item they would send me the whole $20+ box.

On the other hand, so glad I will get to try the eye cream and YAY double the Boho Waves- LOVE that stuff!!!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo... I asked SS for a replacement eye cream because there was nothing in the sample in my box- So they sent me an ENTIRE extra box. Wth? I'm not complaining, but it seems weird that to replace a single, less than $5 item they would send me the whole $20+ box.
> 
> On the other hand, so glad I will get to try the eye cream and YAY double the Boho Waves- LOVE that stuff!!!


This is actually pretty normal for them, I have seen several box reviews on you tube and every time anyone has had a defective item they send out an extra box. I think it is great customer service, I wish all the sample box companies were that concerned with their customers!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo... I asked SS for a replacement eye cream because there was nothing in the sample in my box- So they sent me an ENTIRE extra box. Wth? I'm not complaining, but it seems weird that to replace a single, less than $5 item they would send me the whole $20+ box.
> 
> On the other hand, so glad I will get to try the eye cream and YAY double the Boho Waves- LOVE that stuff!!!


 So, some people were told they would not be sent a replacement eye cream..and others were sent a whole extra box? One of the things that annoys me about these companies is inconsistent customer service. If one person gets a replacement box for an empty item, everyone who called about an empty item should.


----------



## sky595 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, some people were told they would not be sent a replacement eye cream..and others were sent a whole extra box? One of the things that annoys me about these companies is inconsistent customer service. If one person gets a replacement box for an empty item, everyone who called about an empty item should.


 Agreed. I remember when everyone was complaining about the ability to "stack" the promo codes. Some people could, and others could not. I was someone who could not, and when I emailed/called customer service asking if I could stack codes, I was basically told "OH WELL! Sorry!" by three different customer service agents. However, others on this forum were credited $10, $15, even $25 for the inconvenience. What the heck?

I wonder if it will always be their policy to send a completely new box. Seems like something people can take advantage of too easily...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I signed up, I remember checking a box to get the magazine... and it also said to please allow 6 to 8 weeks for the magazine subscription to start. It's a seperate company than Beautybar and you have to contact that company. Below is what I found on the Beauty Bar site:
> 
> 17. *When will I receive my first issue of Allure magazine?* Expect the first issue 6-8 weeks after you enroll in Sample Society. Allure magazine subscriptions are provided directly by CondÃ© Nast. Please call CondÃ© Nast customer service at 1-800-678-1825 for subscription questions. You can also manage your subscription online here.


Thank you!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo... I asked SS for a replacement eye cream because there was nothing in the sample in my box- So they sent me an ENTIRE extra box. Wth? I'm not complaining, but it seems weird that to replace a single, less than $5 item they would send me the whole $20+ box.
> 
> On the other hand, so glad I will get to try the eye cream and YAY double the Boho Waves- LOVE that stuff!!!


 WOW! I honestly haven't even tried the eye cream yet. I was saving that one for my mom. I have slightly curly/wavy hair and it doesn't seem like the BOHO does much for me, but i think I'll try doing it a different way. And actually i thought the perfume smelled like my grandma's house when i smelled it in the bottle, but once i put it on I really liked it. And it's not to overpowering and doesn't linger real long. Love trying new things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. I remember when everyone was complaining about the ability to "stack" the promo codes. Some people could, and others could not. I was someone who could not, and when I emailed/called customer service asking if I could stack codes, I was basically told "OH WELL! Sorry!" by three different customer service agents. However, others on this forum were credited $10, $15, even $25 for the inconvenience. What the heck?
> ...


 
Oooo. Interesting. I used that eyecream too and it was almost empty! I was thinking of contacting them about it but checked this forum if somebody has the same complaint. Gladly, I am not alone. But I am afraid that I might receive a different resolution.

As soon as when I can I contact them about it?

I should have taken a photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my box two days ago. My box is in our apartment in NorCal and we are in our SoCal home until Monday eve.


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, some people were told they would not be sent a replacement eye cream..and others were sent a whole extra box? One of the things that annoys me about these companies is inconsistent customer service. If one person gets a replacement box for an empty item, everyone who called about an empty item should.


 I agree, I was one of the people that was told that they just send out what they get, with no offer to try to do anything else. It's not so much that didn't try to send another one (even though the little that I did try I actually liked! ... I think. I only got to use it once), but the fact that the replies are inconsistent to people that have the same exact problem.

I wouldn't have even bothered to say anything about it except for that I really was interested in possibly getting it if it worked for me. I did like the rest of the box though, very impressed with that.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just the slightest bit sad they couldn't have put a more universal cleanser in the box. I love Murad, but at 49 my acne wash days have long since passed.


 *THIS!!*

*Besides, do most of you know that CLEANSER is the cheapest product in beauty care lines? It is priced the lowest as it is rinsed or otherwise removed.. *

*I think Murad has some excellent products for all skin types and I am PO'd that a company which has catered to more mature customers ( such as me) would start putting anti-acne products in their boxes. *

*I have duplicates of my fave sample boxes, but not of SS. *

*IF they go back to the excellence of the very first box, I'll add a second sub. *

*BTW, before I decided to become a lady of leisure, I was a health care professional. A person with acne severe enough to believe they need a special facial cleanser for it REALLY needs to forget that and go see a dermatologist!!! There is no substitution for professional care of true " Acne", regardless of age.*

Lasers and fillers can now get rid of acne scarring, but I wouldn't want to risk getting them. I never had acne but those scars are really deep.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *THIS!!*
> 
> ...


Ok,but not everyone is the same, my mom who is in her late 40s still gets breakouts... I think that they put out a lot of great products and sorry they are not JUST going to market to the MATURE age group!!!! I would be disappointed if they did that and totally left out those of us in out teens, 20s, 30s, and early 40s too. You win some, you lose some, they rest of the box minus this one item was really great for any age group! I personally love the cleanser!!! I saw a lot of "excellence" in this box and I hope they continue!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 37 and I still get a zit here and there. In fact, I have one on my chin and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 18, 2012)

wondering when the discount code for June will be valid. i'm waiting to order some Murad items so i can get the $15off.  it's already mid-June, shouldn't the code be active?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 18, 2012)

The code IS active. You might need to contact CS.



> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wondering when the discount code for June will be valid. i'm waiting to order some Murad items so i can get the $15off.  it's already mid-June, shouldn't the code be active?


----------



## dreile (Jun 19, 2012)

OMG!!  You will not believe this!!!  

Awhile back I called Sample Society to complain that there was nothing coming out of my tube of Caudalie Eye Cream so they said they would send me another one out.  

I received it today and nothing is coming out of it either (big surprise) AND you should have seen the big box that it came in.  Absolutely ridiculous!!!  It was way BIGGER than the box that the regular Sample Society comes in every month.  And I did not get an entire new box like someone stated above, just the empty eye cream.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!  You will not believe this!!!
> 
> ...


  LOL, I just got an email that my replacement eye cream shipped out today... now I know what I have to look forward to. I think everything else in the box made up for the empty eye cream but like I told them in my email, $15.00 is a lot to pay for a sample subscription to get one that is empty, regardless of what else came in the box. Quality Control at it's finest I guess.


----------



## samplegal (Jun 19, 2012)

That's really a shame. Have you tried cutting the little tube open? Maybe you can get 1 or 2 uses that way?

I guess I was one of the lucky ones. My tube had about 6 or 7 uses in it. I really like the cream and would consider buying a full size at some point when my others run out.


----------



## dreile (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I just got an email that my replacement eye cream shipped out today... now I know what I have to look forward to. I think everything else in the box made up for the empty eye cream but like I told them in my email, $15.00 is a lot to pay for a sample subscription to get one that is empty, regardless of what else came in the box. Quality Control at it's finest I guess.


 I totally agree!  I just have to laugh at the craziness!!

It will be interesting to see what exactly you get.  

And an even funnier thing is that the weight of this package was the same weight as the (whole) June box was.  Makes me shake my head.   What are they thinking ???

You will have to post and let us know what you get when you get it.


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried to get online to cancel but they sure make it hard , am I crazy or is there no way to cancel this membership online? If anyone knows please do tell. I signed up for another box and I cant keep the "Iffy" ones around. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think this one can be dropped and no love lost .


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to get online to cancel but they sure make it hard , am I crazy or is there no way to cancel this membership online? If anyone knows please do tell. I signed up for another box and I cant keep the "Iffy" ones around. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think this one can be dropped and no love lost .


 Never mind I got it, you have to call, but they were so nice. No pressure to stay...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never mind I got it, you have to call, but they were so nice. No pressure to stay...


 I canceled online!  I forget exactly where it was, and I can't find it now since I canceled, but I think it might have been in the Sample Society Quick Links section on the righthand side of the dashboard, or maybe the Membership Profile.

(I had to call to cancel Honest Co., and the person I talked to tried really, really hard to pressure me to stay, then she put me on hold for a long time, and then was really snotty and abrupt once she came back on the phone about the fact that it was canceled.  Not going back to that one.)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I think my eye cream was ok, but I actually ended up with 4! Got the other 3 as extras in purchases/swaps! What are you ladies loving from this month's box? I really like the boho spray and perfume..perfume was a surprise, because I thought it would be a more mature smell.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my eye cream was ok, but I actually ended up with 4! Got the other 3 as extras in purchases/swaps! What are you ladies loving from this month's box? I really like the boho spray and perfume..perfume was a surprise, because I thought it would be a more mature smell.


 I've traded for an extra boho waves, and three extra tokyo lippys...Those were my faves from this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

The perfume is probably my favorite item. I really liked the lip stick but not enough to buy it. Ditto for the Boho and the cleanser. The eye cream was just ok.

But I am actually using all of the products this time around, as opposed to the last 2 months (April and May).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't done more than swatch the lippie, as I'm more a gloss/balm whore lol. But the color is cute! I ended up with 3 cleansers and made "manly teen" boxes for my brothers lol..but still have one stashed to try when my Boscia clear complexion cleanser runs out.


----------



## samplegal (Jun 21, 2012)

I've really been enjoying everything so far, but if I was going to buy a full-sized version of anything from this box, it would be the eye cream. I just love the texture, and the way it feels on my skin and sinks in. The lippie happened to be a full-sized choice from the Beautyfix subscription, so I did order that, though it's in another color. I enjoyed the perfume and will use it up, but love other scents more (Burberry body!), so wont repurchase. The Boho Waves is nice to play with but my hair is very wavy already, so it's not a revolutionary product for me. The only thing I haven't tried yet is the cleanser, since I'm trying to use up another one, but I'm sure I'll enjoy using it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

In the wake of all the issues GB is having with accounts in general and mine in particular, I am not canceling SS after all. So here's to July! Hoping for another great box like this month!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the wake of all the issues GB is having with accounts in general and mine in particular, I am not canceling SS after all. So here's to July! Hoping for another great box like this month!


 
Bahahaha... Sample Society never had those kind of issues.. I bet alot of other companies didn't either! While I haven't used every product in my box from this  month, I'm quite pleased! So silly, really, but I have naturally curly hair I relaxed a few years ago. Now the curl doesn't hold as tight, but still pretty wild at times. I flat iron my hair and when I want a beachy look afterward, I've been squirting some of the Boho Waves to get that VS model beach bunny hair lol..Gorgeous!!! Is that ridiculous I go from curly to straight to wavy? Lol, I think a little bit..


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo thats a good idea.. I will try that next time I straighten my hair ( I have to every time I wash it or I look like the girl from Brave--&gt; not kidding)


 LOL I feel the same way..if I don't use product in my hair and try to comb or do anything with it when curly, I've got a lions mane or look like the girl in the Aussie commercial! I used the flat iron yesterday and curled the ends a bit for bounce..woke up today and used my dry shampoo for the roots and volume, then squirted the Boho Waves and finger combed. 2 drops of shine serum run over the top and ends, off I went with lovely bouncy waves!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I really like the lipstick--I also ordered the full-size one through Beautyfix.  Both colors seem to work with my complexion (they're pretty neutral so they probably work for a lot of people too).  And I just started using the cleanser a few days ago.  I don't have acne, but with summer and oilier skin, I thought I'd use it to dry out my t-zone.  So far, so good.

Looking forward to the next box!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I feel the same way..if I don't use product in my hair and try to comb or do anything with it when curly, I've got a lions mane or look like the girl in the Aussie commercial! I used the flat iron yesterday and curled the ends a bit for bounce..woke up today and used my dry shampoo for the roots and volume, then squirted the Boho Waves and finger combed. 2 drops of shine serum run over the top and ends, off I went with lovely bouncy waves!


Excellent tip!  Thank you!!

This is why I love this site!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

You're welcome ladies! I think to myself, this is alot of do to get to a certain look...but I still do it and love the versatility and difference a change in hairstyle can give you. For that matter, I still wear heels even though I'm ready to chuck em in the garbage after a few hours, because I like to feel taller, svelte and sexy lol..


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 22, 2012)

Did the Murad SERIOUSLY dry anyone else out?

The sides of my nose and the corners of my mouth are completely wrecked from this stuff- Fortunately I still have my Terry face cream from an earlier box and it's repairing it nicely, but I was shocked that the Murad would mess me up so badly after just a few uses :/


----------



## tauwillow (Jun 22, 2012)

I am seriously considering ordering the eye cream, but would love to stack codes.  Anyone know what I can call and ask for?  I'm new to all of this, and know that its not a sure thing - but I would love to try!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tauwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am seriously considering ordering the eye cream, but would love to stack codes.  Anyone know what I can call and ask for?  I'm new to all of this, and know that its not a sure thing - but I would love to try!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks!


 I don't know that you can stack codes anymore, because there is some kind of point system that's been implemented..but you can try BFRESH with the monthly coupon. I googled beautybar.com coupons...found some on retailmenot.com and people's blogs. I also use those online rebate sites, which track your online purchases through a ticket system and give you money back on your purchases.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Murad SERIOUSLY dry anyone else out?
> 
> The sides of my nose and the corners of my mouth are completely wrecked from this stuff- Fortunately I still have my Terry face cream from an earlier box and it's repairing it nicely, but I was shocked that the Murad would mess me up so badly after just a few uses :/


 yes it does that to me too if I use it too often. So I try to use it every other day, but even that is too much sometimes and my skin gets super dry and tight. Not a good feeling!


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 23, 2012)

Loving the murad (only every other day or so cause its drying), Jane iredale lip plumper (will absolutely be buying this), and caudalie eye cream (wish it wasn't so expensive!) . Not thrilled about the perfume scent (although the little bottle is adore) or the boho waves (I have crazy thick hair), so they will probs end up in trade. Overall SS is really great in my opinion compared to other sub programs and I'll be sticking with 'em. I feel like I can actually use and try the products they send out!


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did anyone here purchase the last mystery box? I want to know what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Loving the murad (only every other day or so cause its drying), Jane iredale lip plumper (will absolutely be buying this), and caudalie eye cream (wish it wasn't so expensive!) .
> 
> Not thrilled about the perfume scent (although the little bottle is adore) or the boho waves (I have crazy thick hair), so they will probs end up in trade.
> ...


 Depending on the color of the Jane Iredale lip plumper, you might be interested in subbing Beautyfix for one time.  The Milan full size is available on Beautyfix.  For first time subscribers of Beautyfix, you can use BFBLOG for $30 off for a total of $19.99 for 8 samples many of which are full-sized.  There's a whole thread about Beautyfix.  

I just joined Beautyfix 2 weeks ago and got some GREAT deals--Murad matte primer (had already bought it from SS last month bc I liked the April sample so this one's a back up), Jane Iredale lip plumper in Milan, etc.  Not sure I'll stick with it after the intro box though.


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! I'll definitely check it out!



> Depending on the color of the Jane Iredale lip plumper, you might be interested in subbing Beautyfix for one time. Â The Milan full size is available on Beautyfix. Â For first time subscribers of Beautyfix, you can use BFBLOG for $30 off for a total of $19.99 for 8 samples many of which are full-sized. Â There's a whole thread about Beautyfix. Â  I just joined Beautyfix 2 weeks ago and got some GREAT deals--Murad matte primer (had already bought it from SS last month bc I liked the April sample so this one's a back up), Jane Iredale lip plumper in Milan, etc. Â Not sure I'll stick with it after the intro box though.Â


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes it does that to me too if I use it too often. So I try to use it every other day, but even that is too much sometimes and my skin gets super dry and tight. Not a good feeling!


 *salicylic acid sensitivity*. One time of this stuff wrecks my face for a week. I stear clear of it. I know some cant live with out it but not me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 24, 2012)

One week till shipping time woohoo!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One week till shipping time woohoo!


 very excited. this will be my first SS box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 24, 2012)

I really hope this is a good box ! With some new brands PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 24, 2012)

Do we have any info on the hints for this coming month? Or was last month the final month we could kind of crack the code?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope this is a good box ! With some new brands PLEASE


 My first box was the June box... have they had all the same brands since they started?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope this is a good box ! With some new brands PLEASE
> ...


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We have had Murad, Oscar de la Renta and Alterna products twice. So 3 of the brands in June were repeats, only 2 were new brands. Keep in mind that SS has only been around since March.. so 4 months. Makes you wonder if they are having a hard time getting brands to sample through them or maybe they just need to try harder? It may be because brands are waiting to see how successful SS is before they come on board. Who knows.


 In general, it seems like the brands they carry on the website are kind of limited to begin with :/ I really enjoy the deluxe sample sizes, but I'm not sure if SS is going to be able to provide enough of a variety to keep me interested in the long run.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2012)

Is there a July SS thread yet? boxes are shipping in less than a week! Who's excited?!

MEEEEEEE! 

June was my first box and I really liked everything! I use the murad every other day, I've tried the boho waves a few times, i tried the lip plumper but gave it to my mom- who has really thin lips, but if she doesn't like it it's headed back my way. I also gave her the caudalie eye cream since I just bought an eye cream from arbonne- but after reading how some of them are empty i feel kind of guilty!! And I thought the perfume smelled like my grandma's house but once I put it on it smelled GREAT! love it, wear it a ton and it doesn't linger real long, which is nice for work- don't want to over power the office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a July SS thread yet? boxes are shipping in less than a week! Who's excited?!
> 
> ...


Not yet, and I haven't seen any spoilers as of yet, which is awesome, but sucky all at the same time.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm right there with you! It was my first box too and I LOVED it! The perfume wasn't for me but the bottle is adorable so its cute for display with other glass bottles, the Murad is nice for traveling (especially camping, when your pores get super clogged anyway!), the eye cream was a cool little thing to try (though you can't really get a feel for the effects with such a small tube, but it *is *a sample...), I've been using the boho a lot for a toussled summer look, and just bought 2 of the full sized jane iredale's because i LOVE the texture, the feel, the pigment of the color! Should be here tomorrow, and I can't wait!



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a July SS thread yet? boxes are shipping in less than a week! Who's excited?!
> 
> ...


----------

